# visz-doodle??



## trickivcki

Hi, My husband arrived home on friday evening with .... yes a visz-doodle!! His mum is standard poodle and his dad a Hungarian Viszla! he is chocolate brown and gorgeous. apparently mum and dad were both beautiful and very well behaved. and an accident breed. Never heard of this combination before, infact never heard of a Viszla before tbh! I've researched the breed and they look beautiful and very much similar behavioural traits to that of the standard poodle, intelligent, trainable, energetic, really good with kids etc so thats all good. My feelings however are a bit mixed, as i was set on a standard poodle originally) i mean don't get me wrong i love him and will keep but apprehensive about what he's going be like, e.g.: look wise, the malting like will he still mault? will he be more poodle like etc. so any thoughts or advice??:adore:


----------



## Kloliver

LOL! a Vizoodle! A new one to me as well, but hey, 2 consenting dogs....

I haven't any specific advice for you. Mixed breeds are a mixed bag; you really don't what you're going to get. Does he have longer, curly/wavy poodle hair that doesn't really shed like fur? If so then you will have to have him cut & brush him regularly so his hair doesn't mat.

Sorry to be so vague but this is a new one to me. Maybe someone else has experience & will respond.

PS. yayyyyyyyy for puppies!


----------



## plumcrazy

trickivcki said:


> but apprehensive about what he's going be like, e.g.: look wise, the malting like will he still mault? will he be more poodle like etc. so any thoughts or advice??:adore:


Congratulations on your new puppy!! My Hannah (14 year old mix breed) is part Vizsla!

As far as your questions... there is really NO way to answer them! When you mix two breeds, there is no telling which traits any of the pups will end up with (or not!) They could be more like the poodle, or more like the vizsla or a combination of both!! Each puppy in the litter could end up completely different from their siblings, too! So even if you know someone with a similar mix - your puppy may (or may not) follow suit!

You'll have to tell US how he turns out as we won't be able to help with your questions!

Good luck with your new fur-kid!


----------



## Indiana

I love Vizslas and I love Standard Poodles...you'll probably have a great dog there! However, both breeds are smart and energetic and really, really need training, so if I were you I'd plan to invest in lots of obedience lessons. Active families are great for those breeds too, so you'll have lots of fun taking the dog on walks, runs and family outings as he grows too! But not TOO much exercise too soon (hard on the joints). Have fun with him! I'll bet he's a real cutie


----------



## lavillerose

What is his coat like right now? Vizslas will occasionally throw a wirehaired puppy in a litter, it's just a recessive gene the breed has (which is an acceptable coat variety in Europe, but not in the US), so that may come into play here. And there is actually a breed called a Pudelpointer which originated from a very similar mix, so googling that might give you an idea of what he might look like as an adult. Most of the "poodle/smooth-coated breed" mixes that I've seen have similar straight or wavy haired, short but scruffy coats like these. It can be really wirey and coarse, to more soft and shiny. I think they're really cute.

But yes, same training and activity levels, as they were bred to do many of the same things as hunting dogs.


----------



## RileysMommy

Pics??


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

RileysMommy said:


> Pics??


:dito:


----------



## Carley's Mom

Congrats on your new puppy. I know you are going to love him. Pictures please.


----------



## idigjars

Hello and congrats on your new puppy. Paul


----------



## trickivcki

Hi, Thanks a lot everyone, i know no-one can give me the answers I'm looking for i just didn't really like mixed standards!! haha well I've only seen them mixed with wippets and labs, which are again all different haha. my hubby did say he chose the pup which looked more poodle like so maybe il be surprised ha. and yes he's very cute and very nippy!! he likes to chase my son round as though he's another puppy but he's not fazed at all by the children which is good, he's going for his first jabs this week. I can't wait to take him out with me and go running with him, maybe i will take him to some obedience classes too, or start to leash train him in the garden while he can't go outdoors yet? what would be the best methods for leash/walking training do you think? Thanks again for your responses x P.S i will post some pics on here as soon as i figure it out haha


----------



## trickivcki

Hi, my hubby said he chose the most poodle like in looks, his coax it a little bit wavy and not too soft or coarse, its almost like he has an undercoat too, a bit thin on his head haha.


----------



## fjm

He sounds great fun! I found the easiest way to teach loose leash walking was to start by teaching the puppy to walk with me without a leash - not difficult, if you have a handful of good, tiny treats and drop one in front of him every few steps. Make a fun game of it, with lots of changes of pace, sudden changes of direction, treats and praise. Once he is happy to go up and down the yard for just an occasional treat, add in a longish leash - a training leash that you can clip round your waist is ideal, but it needs to be long enough that there is a bit of slack for him to move around without it pulling. Then play the game with the leash clipped round your waist - again, be fun and exciting to keep his attention on you, and be very generous with the treats while he is getting used to this new version of he game. The aim is for the puppy to stay near you and to keep the lead loose, rather than to walk in a perfect left side heel - that can come later if you choose.

Be a bit careful of running - you need to take care not to overexercise a pup - especially a pup from two large breeds, both with the potential for hip problems. Running while playing is fine, but running on leash should probably wait till he is at least 12 months old.

(And I too really, really want to see some photos!)


----------



## CT Girl

Congratulations on your new puppy! Vizslas and poodles are both high energy, smart dogs. I think obedience classes are a must. I have heard that vizslas can jump very high so be aware if you are going to have him loose in a fenced in area. Both are velcro dogs so you will probably end up with a loyal companion. I will also put in a shameless plug for pictures.


----------



## trickivcki

*pics? testing!!*

Kato!!


----------



## trickivcki

He's 8. 5 weeks now!!


----------



## fjm

Oh, those paws! I suspect he is going to grow into a very large lad! Have lots of fun.


----------



## PaddleAddict

fjm said:


> Be a bit careful of running - you need to take care not to overexercise a pup - especially a pup from two large breeds, both with the potential for hip problems. Running while playing is fine, but running on leash should probably wait till he is at least 12 months old.
> 
> (And I too really, really want to see some photos!)


I agree, but most experts really say to wait until they are 18 months to 2 years old before starting repetitive high-impact running.

Although it's great you like to run because the standard is high energy and the Vizsla is ultra-ultra high energy. Running will be a goooood thing.

There is no way to tell how the coat will turn out because he has a puppy coat now. You can reevaluate it later when the adult coat comes in. Hopfully the undercoat falls out and doesn't come back with the adult coat because that will cause the matting if it's undercoat and poodle hair together.


----------



## petitpie

He's a cutie.....what's his name?


----------



## PaddleAddict

trickivcki said:


> Kato!!


He is adorable.... he looks to have much more Vizsla in him than poodle, though. I would read up on Vizslas.


----------



## trickivcki

Hi, yes i understand about the running issue, i just meant when he's older i will look forward to running with him, as myself i am not in a routine nor am i an experienced runner haha, sure he will teach me though haha, i can't wait! he does have a short nose too, like the vizsla


----------



## Poodle Head

OMG - he is cute!! I love those little tufts of hair on his head - like a baby bird!


----------



## Marlow's Mum

He looks a bit like he could end up looking like a hungarian wirehaired vizsla. If you scroll down, you can see one here. Flickr: RARE & ENDANGERED DOG BREEDS

Congrats on your new pup


----------



## Leooonie

Marlow's Mum said:


> He looks a bit like he could end up looking like a hungarian wirehaired vizsla. If you scroll down, you can see one here. Flickr: RARE & ENDANGERED DOG BREEDS
> 
> Congrats on your new pup


so weird seeing any vizsla on that flickr page..in the UK theyre very common..
and border terrier on there!!! crazy... one of THE most popular breeds in the UK, along with SC wheatens!.. xP weird!!!



out of interest, why did you go for this puppy rather than wait for the poodle? was it out of convenience, did you know the breeders etc?

I am so so so broody for puppies now!


----------



## BorderKelpie

OhmyDog! He's adorable! I want to feel his coat. What's it like, soft or course or a mix? 
Please do the 52 weeks of well, what DID you name him? I want to watch him grow up and see how his personality turns out. Soooo cute!

(gee, that doesn't read as too ADD, does it? lol)


----------



## trickivcki

Leooonie said:


> so weird seeing any vizsla on that flickr page..in the UK theyre very common..
> and border terrier on there!!! crazy... one of THE most popular breeds in the UK, along with SC wheatens!.. xP weird!!!
> 
> 
> 
> out of interest, why did you go for this puppy rather than wait for the poodle? was it out of convenience, did you know the breeders etc?
> 
> I am so so so broody for puppies now!


Hi, i didn't realise they were popular/common to be honest iv'e never heard of them!! haha, i was a bit taken back when my hubby told me the breed because of my lack of knowledge! 

the answer to your question too, is i didn't choose him! haha my husband and i had discussed and decided that we were going to hold back and wait until later in the year for a standard poodle but he saw these on a pet website and couldn't resist! he went after work and told me he was stuck at work when in actual fact he went to pick the puppy up. He came home and surprised me with him!! haha i was speechless! he is cute and we can both see him being a good family dog! even if he might be huge!


----------



## trickivcki

BorderKelpie said:


> OhmyDog! He's adorable! I want to feel his coat. What's it like, soft or course or a mix?
> Please do the 52 weeks of well, what DID you name him? I want to watch him grow up and see how his personality turns out. Soooo cute!
> 
> (gee, that doesn't read as too ADD, does it? lol)



Haha, his coat is a bit weird at the moment!! its neither coarse or soft, its sort of in-between and a bit wavy like the poodle. he is very cute and very bouncy at times! he is getting good at some commands too and used to his name which is really good, think we will have a great bond with him. I named him Kayto, 

Whats the 52 weeks of well? sounds interesting! 

well I'm really happy and greatful of the response/interest i have had about Kayto as i wasn't sure what the response would be and was thinking of asking the question 'should i be on here even if i have a cross breed' haha!! 
so thanks a lot you guys, i will keep updating pics and regular updates on his growth etc, as well as asking for advice and most probably your help haha x thanks again


----------



## lavillerose

Yup, his puppy coat is very indicative of the sort of wirey adult coat with a soft under coat beneath. He's super cute!


----------



## plumcrazy

trickivcki said:


> Whats the 52 weeks of well? sounds interesting!


52 Weeks of Your Poodle - Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too!


----------



## trickivcki

Ok iv'e started a thread on the 52 weeks forum, not sure if il be able to keep it up every week!! haha il try really hard though! promis x


----------



## CT Girl

Vizslas are not that big so he probably wont end up being huge although looking at the size of those paws he might make me a liar. Cute name, cute puppy - life is good.


----------



## Leooonie

vizlas are lovely dogs.. WAY more 'wired' in the head departement though... better start brushing up on the training!
I know quite a number of people that do Cani-X with their vizsla (its a sport where you run with your dog).. possibility you could train him for that? even if you're not runing, teaching pace and direction at a young age is a neat trick 

also.. he would Im sure be great for gundog work!!!!!!!


----------



## trickivcki

Haha yes the vizsla and standard poodles are very similar in the training and personality traits, also trainability is similar too from what iv'e read about them! i think i may start on leash training in the garden with him while he can't go out yet, to get him used to it and try and train him to be a ''good dog'' whilst walking him! i have had 2 huskies which were a nightmare to walk so getting this right will be my first goal!! then start running short distencies with him hopefully!! All i wish is that he will walk with us and not away from us! Haha, not sure about the gun dog idea though,, lol


----------



## Carley's Mom

I would now surprise my husband by giving him a Standard Poodle pup...


----------



## trickivcki

Haha, made that mistake with 2 Huskies and it all went terribly wrong. Don't think my husband would appreciate that haha, its a great idea though haha, maybe in a couple of years when the kids are older


----------



## Onyx11

Very cute!


----------

